# MAC in Ireland



## amelianik (May 22, 2008)

Hi, I am currently living in Dublin.Unfortunately,they do not have many selections for MAC!!! Where can I get the Heatherettes collection from here?Can anyone please help?MAC does not ship to Ireland.The only option is to go to UK and buy them...
I really need to get those collections...

NC35 Asian, dark hair,brown eyes


----------



## -moonflower- (May 22, 2008)

Heatherette wasn't available over here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You might be able to get a swap or something off another Specktra member?


----------



## amelianik (May 27, 2008)

thanks moonflower..I will probably buy more when im away to uk next week just for my own collection.. =)


----------



## jasminbarley (May 27, 2008)

*****


----------



## macaholic2912 (May 29, 2008)

another option is ebay...i cannot reccommend my-boo-kitty enough...her shipping is reasonable and all products are authentic I bought my heatherette stuff off her and I love it all!HTH


----------



## -moonflower- (May 29, 2008)

You know you should be able to get the whole MAC collection in Dub, other than the stuff that was limited release. 
There's loads of MAC counters in BT's and stuff, and I think there might be a free standing somewhere.


----------



## Claire84 (Jun 5, 2008)

There's def a Brown Thomas on Grafton Steert that has a great MAC counter.  You should go check it out!


----------



## macaholic2912 (Jun 7, 2008)

I thought the only mac counters were in bt's and the airport??wheres the freestanding?


----------



## -moonflower- (Jun 7, 2008)

I might be wrong about the freestanding, but I thought someone told me there was one.


----------



## NextToNothing (Feb 22, 2009)

There is one in brown thomas in grafton, one at the airport and one in dundrum in BT2s they are the only ones i know


----------



## Pythia (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't forget BTs in Blanchardstown!


----------



## dietcokeg (Jun 19, 2009)

another option is, since thecollectionsarent available in ireland and cuz their so expensive, i found a website called allcosmeticswholesale.com its based in florida and they sell mac (its 100% authentic) they sell them at very reasonable prices and they have some heatherrette and alot of discontinued products...ive bought frm them twice and hv never been dissappointed! they shipping rates to ireland are very reasonabl too.


----------



## inga (Aug 30, 2009)

Is there a MAC store or MAC counter at Dublin airport. I am trying to find their contact (mail or phone nr.)


----------



## 3vins (Nov 6, 2012)

Yep there is a MAC counter in the airport, it's not a pro one though.


----------

